

Falling Asleep in the Digital Classroom - mosescorn
http://blog.parsely.com/post/26830991669/falling-asleep-in-the-digital-classroom

======
rtperson
> in fact, [Good Will Hunting] seems intensely concerned with the
> insufficiency of Will’s education; his lack of formal education is
> implicated in his inability to engage in supposedly normal social and
> professional behavior.

Um, actually no. The character's "inability to engage" is very clearly rooted
in his having grown up in an atmosphere of severe emotional and physical
abuse. I'm wondering what movie this guy watched that he missed that.

